# Timpooneke road?



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

I found a map that says that the Timpooneke road stays open until Nov 31st? Anyone know if this is true? Anyone been up there in the last week or so?


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

Nov 30th I mean! Oops!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Negative. Usually the close it Nov 1. Unless that's changed but last year it was Nov 1. They close it above mutual dell.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Probably need to call the PG forest service office for a definitive answer. "Closed" means they lock the gate to cars and whatnot. Its a popular snowmobiling area in the winter... although crossing the slide will give you "pucker factor" when its drifted over.

-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Probably need to call the PG forest service office for a definitive answer. "Closed" means they lock the gate to cars and whatnot. Its a popular snowmobiling area in the winter... although crossing the slide will give you "pucker factor" when its drifted over.
> 
> -DallanC


Especially after that big rain storm a couple months ago. Changed the whole slide area. I was shocked.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll call and see what they say. I'll bet you're right about Nov 1. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

It is always about 1 Nov.
Last year, I actually hiked to that road in December by going up the blue-ledges trail from Grove Creek . Winter Started very dry.


----------

